# Need opinion about surgery decision



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

Hello. I have been having problems with a nodule for a couple years, and it just keeps getting worse. The nodule keeps growing, and causes lots of pain, and neck swelling, trouble breathing/swallowing, etc. I had my first biopsy on it last year which came back as a benign adenomatoid nodule, and I had a second biopsy last week which came back inconclusive because there was too much blood to see anything. My question is should I wait and be retested for cancer in a few months, or should I just get it removed now? I am not too worried about cancer I just want some relief. My doctor said that no surgeon will touch me unless I have cancer. Should I look for a surgeon, or wait and see what happens? Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> The nodule keeps growing, and causes lots of pain, and neck swelling, trouble breathing/swallowing, etc.


That statement answers your own question.

A nodule that continues to grow, is painful and causes trouble breathing or swallowing needs to be removed. Many doctors will test the thyroid while you are in surgery for the presence of cancer - before they remove the other side.

My thoughts are - remove the whole thyroid at the same time, it's a whole lot easier to stabilize on replacement hormone with no thyroid than it is with 1/2.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed with Lovlkn.

The question isn't cancer vs no cancer -- it's more about your quality of life and trouble breathing/swallowing is a significant impact on quality of life.

Also, the smaller the nodule, the easier the surgery. So I'd not put this off.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Agreed. Have you ever seen an ENT? If there are structural issues, they are more than likely to recommend surgery, regardless of whether you have cancer or not.


----------



## JBramble (May 22, 2017)

I'm 1 week out of surgery and just received the news that there was no cancer found. That being said I'm very happy right now I had the surgery and that thing is out of my throat! I had a large nodule ~2.3cm (biopsy "indeterminate" "suspicious") and a smaller one ~.8cm (benign but with calcification and blood flow) and a Hashimoto's diagnosis.

My thyroid would periodically swell and cause me to feel a choking feeling and I think too it was effecting my breathing b/c now I feel so much better.

The surgeon I went to said he had no question I should have it removed. He didn't pressure me but he is very experienced and I knew then it had to go.

Surgery went very well but he called it "technically challenging" afterwards. The side of the thyroid with the nodules had grown / enlarged far up my neck. I am so glad I had the surgery before it got any worse.

I hope it all works out for you soon


----------



## mommy16 (May 5, 2017)

Thank you all. I am going to look into seeing an ENT. My endo ordered a CT scan of my neck. I don't know what it will show, but maybe it will help somehow.


----------

